# Proven Zombie-Stopper Ammo



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

*Do people actually believe this crap?*

*Proven Zombie-Stopper Ammo -- Just In Case!







*


Prepare yourself for the Zombie Apocalypse with Zombie Max ammo loaded with Hornady's proven Z-Max™ bullets. Proven? Yes! How many Zombies have you seen lately? If you do, remember that only head shots stop Zombies. And only jacketed Z-Max bullets have the green polymer tip that gives the kind of expansion that stops the Undead in their tracks for good. Endorsed by the Center For Zombie Awareness. Make sure the ammo in your bug out bag is the best - Zombie Max.
*Hornady Zombie Max Rifle Ammunition*
*Hornady Zombie Max Shotgun Ammunition*
*Disclaimer: Hornady Zombie Max Ammunition is not a toy (it is live ammunition), but is intended only to be used on.....zombies, also known as the living dead, undead, etc. No human being, plant, animal, vegetable or mineral should ever be shot with Hornady Zombie Max Ammunition. Again, we repeat, Hornady Zombie Max ammunition is for use on zombies only, and that's not a nickname, phrase or cute way of referring to anybody, place or thing. When we say zombies, we mean...zombies!*


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Can't wait for the walking dead to start again. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't researched it, but I think it is very similar to Hornady's self defense line of ammunition but is not advertised as such. If I had to guess from the picture - different packaging, brass rather than nickel casing, and silly polymer green tips. The bonus is that since it's technically a filled cavity, they may even be legal in places where hollow points are illegal.


----------

